# Funny reasons to call 911!



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 13, 2009)

So, you simply write some funny joke about a 911 call.
(wonders why this wasn't made)

Not so hard to understand.

P.S. You sholud remember these jokes shouldn't be done, as they can get you into serious trouble in real life.

(format:
[caller]:(bla bla bla)
operator:[yadda yadda]
[caller]:[yak yak yak]
Operator:[wtf sentence])

Here a few examples:

Operator: What is your emergency??!? Are you in danger?!? 
Me: *HELP MEE!!!! *
Operator:* WHAT IS THE PROBLEM?!?!?!?!? *
Me: At school they forgot to mash my potato!
--------------------

operater: 911 emergency wha- 
me: *OH EHM JEE YOU GOTTA HELP ME MAN* 
opperater: what seems to be the problem 
me: *IM HAAVING TROUBLEE HEEERE *
opperater: huh? 
me: oh wait 
opperater: what? 
me: turns out that my head didn't go backwards, im just wearing my shirt the wrong way. 
*CLICK *
-------------


*POST AWAY!*


----------



## RainbowMoon Umbreon (Oct 25, 2009)

BUMP!

Opperator: WTF seems to be the problem?!?!?
Caller: I want to kill you
Opperator: OMG! What did you say? Put on our speedos?
Caller: I want to kill you
Opperator: Oh, it seems that you have the "I want to kill you" virus.

lol


----------



## Small Lotus (Oct 30, 2009)

Operator:911,What's the problem?
caller:They are everywhere!
Operator:What?What's everywhere?
caller:OMG!They raided the kitchen!
operator:Who?What?
caller:And more are coming from the front door!
operator:What?tell me!
caller:Oh no,they are running to my son's room.Ahhhhh!!
operator:TELL ME WHAT IS IT!?!
caller:The birthday party guests,duh!

Thats all i can think of


----------



## Nimler (Nov 3, 2009)

Operator:Whats the problem?
Caller:I think my friend just died while we were hunting!!
Operator: Okay sir don't panic first make sure he is dead!
Caller: Alright. *shotguns blasts* Now what?!


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 3, 2009)

Nimler said:


> Operator:Whats the problem?
> Caller:I think my friend just died while we were hunting!!
> Operator: Okay sir don't panic first make sure he is dead!
> Caller: Alright. *shotguns blasts* Now what?!


Lol! That's a good (and unfortunately, not less known) joke.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 5, 2009)

A golden oldie actually, not unlike me...

Anyway...

Operator: 999 Emergency, which service do you require?
Caller: Oh, no, please, you've got to help me! THEY'RE BACK!!
Operator: Who? Who's back?
Caller: The Mokey Mokey!! They've escaped from the Sock Puppets, and they have my Charizard!!!


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 7, 2009)

Operator: This is nine-one-one. How may I assist you?
Caller: Wait, there isn't a nine-one-one in this country. Who are you? Are you some CIA spies intent on stealing my nuclear arsenal. I'll never reveal the location, you hear me? NEVARR!!
Operator: Wait, ah... err, gotta go. *click*


----------



## Chaon (Nov 8, 2009)

Operator: Hello, what seems to be the problem?
Caller: I... can't... breathe.....
Operator: Do you know the cause of the problem?
Caller: Do you... really.... think I would... call you... if I did...?

Iunno, just bored.


----------



## Nimler (Nov 14, 2009)

Operator: 911
Caller:Help! Help! Javen is killing her!
Operator: Who?! Where?!
Caller: Super Barbie! He popped her head off!
Operator:........ Lady your'e like thirty years old.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

Operator: What seems to be the problem?
Caller: AEEEEEEEEEEE!
Operator: WHAT?! WHAT'S WRONG?!
Caller: NOOOOOOOO!
Operator: Calm down and tell me what's wrong.
Caller: They threw away my burger! *cries*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

Operator: "999, what's your emergency?"

Caller: "I'm a rich white actor and there's somebody in my house!"

Operator: "Okay, what's your name, sir?"

Caller: "Justin Chatwin... Oh, wait here he is! He's wearing an orange gi and I think he's about to do something... He's in a strange kinda knelt stance, with his hand back and he's saying something like 'Car-May-Har-Ma'... Oh, no..." *Silence*


----------



## Goku (Aug 15, 2010)

Operator: "999, what's your emergency?"

Caller: Come here right now!

Operator: where are you!

Caller: in jail!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 16, 2010)

Operator: 911, what's your emergency?

Caller: It's horrible! Oh, I'm speechless... I can't breathe!

Operator: What?! What is it?! We'll get there as soon as possible!

Caller: I'm too sexy for my shirt! So sexy, it just... it hurts! Oh, help, HURRY!

Operator: ...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 16, 2010)

Operator: "999, what's your emergency?"

Caller: "MARRY ME!"

Operator: *Hangs Up*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 19, 2010)

Operator: "999, which service do you require?"

Caller: "IT'S PIMM'S O'CLOCK!!!"

Operator: "... Sir? Oh, never mind!"


----------



## inuzuka 007 (Feb 8, 2011)

Operator: 911 Emergency, What seem to be the problem.

Caller: *Starts making random noises down the phone*

Operator: Huh?

Caller: *Stops* Nothing really apart from, "CAN'T BEAT MY BROOKLYN RAGE I AM A NINJA KILLER, CAN'T BEAT MY BROOKLYN RAGE NOW IT'S TIME FOR ME TO MARRY YOU NYEH!"

Operator: What??

Caller: "MY BROOKLYN RAGE WILL MARRY YOU NYEH!"

Operator: *Hangs up in fear*

Caller: Nyeh, What the fuck, Nyeh!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 17, 2011)

Operator: "911, what is your emergency?"

Caller: "HELP ME HE'S ATTACKING ME!!"

Operator: "WHO'S ATTACKING YOU?!"

Caller: "IT'S HORRIBLE, HE'S ALL GREEN AND-"

Operator: "WHERE ARE YOU?!"

Caller: "I'M AT-*Faint laz0r sounds* OH SHI-"

Operator: HELLO?! HELLO! WHAT'S YOUR STATUS!?

Caller: OVER NINE-THOOUUUSAAAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 17, 2011)

Operator: "911, what is your emergency?"

Caller: "HELP ME HE'S ATTACKING ME!!"

Operator: "WHO'S ATTACKING YOU?!"

Caller: "IT'S HORRIBLE, HE'S ALL GREEN AND-"

Operator: "WHERE ARE YOU?!"

Caller: "I'M AT-*Faint laz0r sounds* OH SHI-"

Operator: HELLO?! HELLO! WHAT'S YOUR STATUS!?

Caller: OVER NINE-THOOUUUSAAAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

